# Cassie had A hair cut today



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

And you can see her beautiful, soulful eyes and button nose!


----------



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

Those eyes are something else!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Pretty girl!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Beautiful eyes! Such a darling girl. 😊


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

She is super cute!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

So sweet and soulful!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Awww, little sweetie face.


----------



## six (Apr 22, 2016)

What an adorable girl.


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

She is gorgeous. Those eyes!


----------

